# Hello



## vanderboots (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi, everybody. My name is Aimee. I joined this forum in hopes of increasing my knowledge of cats, and making some feline-loving friends! I don't currently have any cats, but I am looking to adopt one from one of the local shelters soon.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome- this a great way to learn about cat. Keep us posted on your search for a cat!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

How exciting, and you're going about it in such a good way first! You'll get lots of good tips here, but I hope that you won't get overwhelmed with too much info!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Aimee!


----------



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

*:catsm  Hi Aimee, I'm Merry from Southern Calif. welcome. I justed joined today too...

~Merry~ :cat *


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome Aimee! And I hope you find the cat of your dreams soon!


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

Hope you decide to stick around for a long time!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A warm welcome from Arizona! 
You will enjoy being here. You will glean alot. 
Keep us posted on your upcoming adoption. 
Who knows maybe youll come home with two! 8) 









Grand Canyon National Park Arizona


----------



## vanderboots (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I feel very welcomed here!



> Who knows maybe youll come home with two!


I just might be tempted to...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the catforum Aimee. I definitely suggest 2, they are not much more work than 1 and they will have so much fun playing with each other. I don't regret getting 2 at all :!:


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

yes two is probably best, I recall hearing on the radio one night with my mother and the radio DJ was reading some information she found and it said that a study was done, and the result was found that cats aren't as solitary as thought, but social animals regardless of their territoral instinct, and that one cat can get very lonely and it's best to get two.

I sadly only have one cat, but when my mom was sitting there I naturally took advantage of what we heard! I said "Hey, now we got another reason to adopt another cat!" she simply replied "One is enough" sometimes I think my mother doesn't think animals have feelings.


----------



## vanderboots (Mar 30, 2005)

That's interesting. I will definitely consider adopting two.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't forget to show pictures... :wink:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

to the forum!! :jump


----------

